# Best & Worst my list



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 1, 2014)

My currently adopted home state is almost always listed somewhere on the 10 'Worst' states for retirees, depending upon who's made up the list. My former home state is almost always listed on the 10 'Best' states for retirees. I like to work with figures so I decided to give it a go. Based upon my calculations and taking into account some living arrangements are a little different, nothing dramatic but there is small changes. Here is what I came up with:


NEW State - Total tax + Medicare rate = 8.9% of total income
OLD State - Est tax + Medicare rate = 12.8% of total income
Source - personal monthly budget and statements
(Figures from my 2013 Fed/State returns and I run a whatif on my OLD state)
Source - Turbo Tax


The average summertime temp is 82 and wintertime is 36 in my NEW state
The average summertime temp was 87-91 and wintertime is 27 in my OLD state
Snow accumulation was average 6-24 inches in OLD < than 6 in NEW 
Source - Wikipedia (Only had 2-3 days of snow in NEW and 3+ months in OLD)


Heating/electical in OLD was average $350 monthly - in NEW average is $120
Source - personal monthly budget


As Will Rogers said 'Believe nothing of what you hear, half of what you read and all of what you see.'


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't your new and old states have names?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 2, 2014)

Percentage of pot users in new state - 15.4%
Percentage of pot users in old state - 0.1%


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 3, 2014)

You could be right.


----------

